# Getting rid of Cobwebs



## horselovinguy (Oct 1, 2013)

Be prepared to climb the ladder for a job well done and done correctly.
And be prepared to tackle this over and over periodically...
_Cobwebs *are* a fire hazard, a serious one._
Ridding a barn of them is important for that aspect alone besides aesthetics...
I can't imagine spraying the roof, nooks & crannies of my barn with that much solution to rid it {dry them out??} of cobwebs and not flood the place...

I would be more inclined to use a leaf blower on full blast.  _don't know if that works either._
Good luck with your project.
:runninghorse2:....


----------



## Walkamile (Dec 29, 2008)

Everything Horselovinguy said. I love my Webster for this task. It has an extendable handle and really grabs and holds those pesky webs.


----------



## LoriF (Apr 3, 2015)

Walkamile said:


> Everything Horselovinguy said. I love my Webster for this task. It has an extendable handle and really grabs and holds those pesky webs.


What is a Webster?


----------



## Walkamile (Dec 29, 2008)

It is a very large "duster". If I could take a picture of mine and post I would, but I am very challenged in technology.


----------



## LoriF (Apr 3, 2015)

Think I found it. This? I believe that I need one of these.


----------



## horselovinguy (Oct 1, 2013)

This is a webster duster...








_www.amazon.com/Extendable-Aluminum-Telescoping-Bristles-Cleaning/dp/B073SDTNSX?ref_=fsclp_pl_dp_2_
_
_
copy & paste the address to see more details... _
_
:runninghorse2:*...*


----------



## boots (Jan 16, 2012)

In the summer I pressure wash, if there aren't many ( I won't use a lot of water. We don't have much here). 

Otherwise, the broom, or rags, bags, or brush on a pole or old broom handle.


----------



## Walkamile (Dec 29, 2008)

LoriF and Horselovinguy yes , that is it! I have one for the house, great for the cathedral ceiling, and one for the barn As you can see it extends quite a bit and really holds the cobwebs. I just shake and hose it off to clean it. Or rather, hose it off and shake.....


----------



## lb27312 (Aug 25, 2018)

Ok Got it ordered! Thanks all.... will just have to take a weekend and get-r-done!


----------



## 4horses (Nov 26, 2012)

What about the black sticky layer of dust on the beams of the roof? Will that work on dust?


----------



## horselovinguy (Oct 1, 2013)

4horses said:


> What about the black sticky layer of dust on the beams of the roof? Will that work on dust?



This is a link to telescoping dusters from a industrial supply company with many choices in materials, size and costs.
Maybe some better options seen {click on and highlight brings up a picture of that product}
So many choices....
_https://www.grainger.com/category/cleaning-and-janitorial/cleaning-supplies/dusters_
:runninghorse2:...


----------



## Foxhunter (Feb 5, 2012)

My old riding instructress would be turning in her grave at the idea of getting rid of cobwebs! We weren't allowed to take them down as they caught flies!


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

I've always used a good 'ole broom to whisk the cobwebs away.


----------



## Walkamile (Dec 29, 2008)

@FoxhunterI also leave them during fly season for that purpose. I do remove any around the lights, but the rest are considered "french lace" and left. During winter I remove them to make room for new ones.


----------



## Dragoon (Nov 25, 2013)

At my barn, the BO goes around with a propane torch and burns them off. It gets rid of cobwebs and dust! And splinters...
Just a fine black powder will fall to the floor to be swept up. 
Not the safest option, I know, but its his way of doing things!


----------



## Acadianartist (Apr 21, 2015)

Shop vac with long wand!!! Dusting will only move dust and debris around so I like to just suck everything up to keep the barn as dust-free as possible. I get right up there every fall and clean up the barn well. I don't do much in the summer because they just replace then with new ones anyway. Once in a while, if there are areas that are overwhelmed with cobwebs, I will clean it up a bit, but otherwise I wait for cold season to get rid of all cobwebs.


----------



## horselovinguy (Oct 1, 2013)

Dragoon said:


> At my barn, the BO goes around with a propane torch and burns them off. It gets rid of cobwebs and dust! And splinters...
> Just a fine black powder will fall to the floor to be swept up.
> Not the safest option, I know, but its his way of doing things!





 mg:







mg:...


I hope your BO only does this if the barn is empty of all horses, *especially yours!!!*
I can only imagine the sound of scrambling hooves when this "chore" is being accomplished...
:runninghorse2:...


----------



## QtrBel (May 31, 2012)

It isn't as horrifying as it sounds in the hands of an experienced user and conditions have to be right. I've seen it done but wouldn't attempt it myself as it is a precision tool. Yes, no horses or humans are in the barn in the event of an accident. Isn't done during a burn ban either.


----------



## rambo99 (Nov 29, 2016)

I use the garden hose with spray nosle do it mid summer and again late fall. Gets the barn a bit wet but takes care of the cobwebs and dust. 

I open widows and both doors on east & west end. Turn on big industrial fan, barns dried out in a few hours. Cobweb an dust free.


----------



## Maxify (Oct 18, 2010)

I used to have a horrible problem with spider webs out in the barn.
I have a sprayer fed from a tank in my Ranger.
When spraying the grounds for termites and other creepy crawly things.
I'll make a pass through the barn and spray each and every board and light fixture exposed

We're talking Florida, Y'all. Where the cockroaches are 4" long and FLY.
No more mud daubers or wasps, either. They don't like the residue left on the wood.
Who knew?
I havent cleaned for cobwebs in years.

Just remove all the animals for a hour or so.
The chemical won't harm them as it's actually made for dog kennels and chicken runs
but who wants their animals breathing that stuff?
Let alone the operator??!!

The wife's in medicine. So I get lotsa surgical masks for just such occasions.


----------



## lb27312 (Aug 25, 2018)

Thanks all! I ended up getting the Webster and it worked great.... the broom worked but this was tons better. It actually got the dust on top of the beams and could reach well into the rafters..... I had the barn looking good... BUT they are slowly coming back, so I guess it will be a never ending cycle. It just seems in the past it wasn't as bad as it now. 

Thanks again!


----------

